# Your Job



## habilis (Apr 21, 2003)

How do you like your occupation? or do you?

Personally, my job was cool until the dot-com crash and the following world economic downturn came along and decimated the industry. Since then the company I work for has gone from employing 225 people to a skeleton crew of about 75.


----------



## toast (Apr 21, 2003)

Being a student, I love my occupation . Professional wolrd does not interest me at all for the moment. I'm looking forward to studying a looooong time.


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 21, 2003)

i love my job because i get to be a mac technician in a class like ordeal @ school after school and get paid good money for it. (and i am a student btw)


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 23, 2003)

student worker as of right now  gah horrible office politics and paper pushing, if it didn't pay as good as t does i'd drop it.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 23, 2003)

My user name say it all. However, the best job I ever had was radio DJ when I was younger. I was making peanuts and happy!


----------



## habilis (Apr 23, 2003)

Satcomer: maybe I'm blind but what does your user name mean anyway? Are you a radio telescope operator? Perhaps a S.E.T.I. researcher?

I used to be a big Astronmy buff. In fact, I probably still am.


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 23, 2003)

I work for the government and its fun, and thats all I can tell you 

(I DO really work for the government, but thats not all I can tell you )


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 23, 2003)

I didn't know delivering mail was fun... 

My job's ok...kinda boring, but I get paid pretty well for it.  Which is a good thing, cause if I felt I was getting jipped, I could blow the plant up with the machine I'm runnin


----------



## Androo (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm about to be a graphic designer working for my dad (he's also a graphic designer, and loves macs). I'll be doing most of the promotional flyers and stuff, and i'll get paid a fair amount. And, it's something that i love to do! So it puts money in my pocket, and i'll be the youngest to work in my neighboorhood. My dad will set Penguinn Inc up as an official company and stuff, aaaand that's it. Sound good? I start this summer, with an ibook prolly. I have Illustrator and Photoshop to use, all at the current versions, so i am ready to go. I'll be using the new ibook (thanks dlloyd for convincing me to get the more affordable laptop, cuz i would've spent aaaallll my savings), and i'll be good to go! woooh!


----------



## dafuser (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *How do you like your occupation? or do you? *



I work as a Solaris system administrator, firewall administrator, IDS admin, and do attack and penetration testing against our own systems. 

What a hoot, and to think I get paid for doing it too I don't think I could have this much fun at Disney World.


----------



## Cat (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm a graduate student of Philosophy, hoping to make it to PhD and working as a researcher. I also study Cognitive Artificial Intelligence. I do like both a lot!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 17, 2005)

habilis said:
			
		

> Satcomer: maybe I'm blind but what does your user name mean anyway? Are you a radio telescope operator? Perhaps a S.E.T.I. researcher?
> 
> I used to be a big Astronmy buff. In fact, I probably still am.



I literally use (and lately get used), work on, help design satellites. Most of the time use though. I am interested in astronomy too because space can be so noisy. 

Also, if you want to know some more astronomy, then I highly recommend checking out this DVD. It was actually really well done.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Mar 17, 2005)

hate my job as a bartender, but it pays the bills while in school. plus the added benefit of the ladies of course!!


----------



## ora (Mar 17, 2005)

I get paid to talk to discuss exciting new networking technology with people, excellent fun!


----------



## Tetano (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm a molecular biologist, really nice work, but quite hard in some days... and when I have good results, like in this period, it's easier not to complain so much for how auch I get paid...


----------



## gphillipk (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm a developer working on Hansa, one of the first accounting packages available for Mac. In fact when the program was first created it was called MacHansa. The work can sometimes be difficult but normally routine.


----------



## chornbe (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm a developer writing code about 20% of my work week.  The rest of the time I'm attending meetings that have nothing to do with any of my projects because my department head feels we should "be seen".

So, I'm 20% productive but I'm "out there".

PHAH!! I hate it. I just want to write code.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm a graphic designer. But I haven't done a poster in _years_, thank God! I specialise in books about rock climbing, mountaineering, etc. I get to work on images of some _awesome_ places: how does the summit of Everest sound, with a sky so clear, you can see for hundreds of miles? Just for starters! I have a library of thousands of images of some of the most spectacular scenery on the planet. I'd hate to have to go back to industrial design again. You just can't beat working on pix of people enjoying themselves.

There is currently only one cloud on my horizon. They call me CaptainQuark because I know QuarkXPress inside out (he says modestly), but some fool decided that I need to learn Dreamweaver. It's not that Dreamweaver is a bad program  a bit flaky from time to time  but I just _don't like_ not having all the answers. I *hate* being a n00b again!


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 17, 2005)

Once my qualifications, occupation and income defined who I was, and I had pride in them. Thankfully I no longer think in that way. The doctorate made me feel good but gave me no wisdom, the huge salaries bought me everything I wanted and yet I gained nothing.

Now my job is just that, a job - irrelevant - what I *have* to do to earn money to buy food and pay for the roof over my head - no more.  Whether in a lab or pushing a broom, there is no difference. It does not define anything about me, nor would I ever want it to.  There are far more interesting things in life than making money or taking pride in what I do from 9-5, both of which keep me from my loved ones and friends.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2005)

My job is teaching at the university and finishing my phd in bioinformatics. Guess I should be done within this year. Or should I rather say: I will be unemployed at the end of this year? 
But I like the stuff I am doing. Teaching actually gives you a great opportunity to become a real expert in that area while research will focus on detailed aspects. Many scientists are so much into the details of their work that they simply lose the overview. And such scientists mostly have serious problems to talk about their project to ppl that are no experts in that field.
But yet I miss the big money ppl promised me while I was still on school. Anyway, in these days a german citizen should be more than happy to have a job at all. In germany we have an unemployment rate of 10%!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 18, 2005)

Job wise - dont care either way
benefit wise - it rocks


----------



## Convert (Mar 18, 2005)

I work in a music shop, brilliant place, brilliant people, brilliant pay, for my age.


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 18, 2005)

I work in a publishing company (books). I write texts, review texts from others, paginate the books, create some layouts (pretending to be a graphic designer )... and in my spare time, I help other mac users with their mac problems


----------



## mbveau (Mar 19, 2005)

I am a DJ at a radio station, and I think it rocks! I get to hang out in the studio, push buttions every 3 minutes or so, and then do my homework, or read the crazy conversations that you guys come up with. (I am a student, and I think the pay is really good.)


----------



## symphonix (Mar 20, 2005)

I take it you're an Admiral then, Admiral AK? (kidding)

I'm working for the Helpdesk for a major IT company. Its not too bad - at least its challenging and I feel some sense of having achieved something.

Before this, however, I was a graphic designer. That was the best job I ever had, and I'd recommend it highly to anyone who thinks they'd like it.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm a chemist at Pfizer Global Research & Development in Ann Arbor, MI, and I love my work.  I work in the Protein NMR Group helping researchers run bioassays for compound fragment-based drug discovery.  How it works is that compounds are mixed with proteins and if the compounds "stick" to the proteins, the results are passed on to the synthetic chemists to modify the compound to make it stick better to the protein.  This process has several iterations and evaluations.  Eventually a decision is made to either go forward with real model testing (animal studies) or the project is aborted due to (potential) adverse side effects, etc...


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Mar 20, 2005)

Student of Structural Engineering (hence the username).  Working on my BSE at the moment, hoping to reach a Ph. D eventually...

In order to keep money in my pockets, I work as an English conversation partner for international grad students and fix other people's computers.  During breaks, I drive for my dad's trucking company and work at an engineering firm back home.

-Meg


----------



## Gig' (Apr 11, 2005)

padishahemperor said:
			
		

> Once my qualifications, occupation and income defined who I was, and I had pride in them. Thankfully I no longer think in that way. The doctorate made me feel good but gave me no wisdom, the huge salaries bought me everything I wanted and yet I gained nothing.
> 
> Now my job is just that, a job - irrelevant - what I *have* to do to earn money to buy food and pay for the roof over my head - no more.  Whether in a lab or pushing a broom, there is no difference. It does not define anything about me, nor would I ever want it to.  There are far more interesting things in life than making money or taking pride in what I do from 9-5, both of which keep me from my loved ones and friends.




Thank you for expressing my very own position and feelings eventhough the circumstances should be different, I guess.

I had a long career (20y+) in banking; got  thrown out of the window and a 2+ years lawsuit followed. It made me realise that not only it takes time for justice to give you reason but your environment i.e job friends family doesn't necessarily "buy" your innocence.

One has to rely on its own resources in order to fight for it's rights and be ready to pay the "social isolation" for it but should look forwar to gaining a lot more from true friends, and loved ones. ::love::


----------



## markceltic (Apr 11, 2005)

padishahemperor said:
			
		

> Once my qualifications, occupation and income defined who I was, and I had pride in them. Thankfully I no longer think in that way. The doctorate made me feel good but gave me no wisdom, the huge salaries bought me everything I wanted and yet I gained nothing.
> 
> Now my job is just that, a job - irrelevant - what I *have* to do to earn money to buy food and pay for the roof over my head - no more.  Whether in a lab or pushing a broom, there is no difference. It does not define anything about me, nor would I ever want it to.  There are far more interesting things in life than making money or taking pride in what I do from 9-5, both of which keep me from my loved ones and friends.


   In my experience whenever I hear someone talk like this they're already set for life,which is good I'm happy for you.But for the masses out there struggling they take offense.Yes I realise that this is something that comes from "within" unfortunately people usually see the surface & not the why you think like this.              (Set for life I meant financially not in a spiritual sense)


----------



## Gig' (Apr 12, 2005)

markceltic said:
			
		

> In my experience whenever I hear someone talk like this they're already set for life,which is good I'm happy for you.But for the masses out there struggling they take offense.Yes I realise that this is something that comes from "within" unfortunately people usually see the surface & not the why you think like this.              (Set for life I meant financially not in a spiritual sense)



I think you misunderstood the essence of the message

1) For instance, I'm not set for life in the way you mean it. I struggle financially but don't see it as a problem as long as I am able to define what I need vs what I want, it's  a matter of choice/obligation and thus assuming it. 

2) don't see why the masses should take it as an offense, anybody is free to live the life they should feel comfortable with financially or spiritually as you put it

3) everybody struggle from it's own point of view i.e. what he/she wants to achieve financially, socially or whatever doesn't mean others should be offended

Regards


----------



## markceltic (Apr 12, 2005)

Gig' on #2 let me put it this way people as a rule don't feel sorry for "rich people".I can only speak for myself but I wouldn't feel sorry for say Donald Trump if it was revealed he was an unhappy person.People with that kind of resources can more than change their circumstances.  On 1 you'll get no arguement from me.On 3 of course but people don't see it that way because of their own struggles blind them to the other persons situation.


----------



## Gig' (Apr 13, 2005)

markceltic thanks for reverting
I believe we have the same opinions just a different way of expressing them ::love:: 

now lets have this thread get back to its subject


----------

